# Dust Collection Ductwork Help



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I listed the information I'm looking for first and explain in more detail further below.

• If anyone knows of some good websites regarding dust collection and setting up a duct system. I was recently directed to a website by Bill Pentz, which had a lot of good information.

• Where have others purchased their ductwork systems? I've located various website but none in the Los Angeles area. I was informed that shipping is vary high, so it's better to find someplace local. There must be So. Ca woodworkers out there that have set up their shops recently?

• Has anyone recently priced and compared PVC vs. Metal? When I check the website they haven't listed any prices but say to call for a quote.

• Has anyone heard of the following companies or have used them; Horizon, Impulse Air, or www.spiralmfg.com?

I hope you guys can help me. I'm in the research stage of a ductwork dust collection system. I've seen some recent article that implies that since gas has risen so much that the sewer/drain PVC price is in the comparable range of metal piping. I'm favoring the SDR 35. My woodshop is located in the Los Angeles area in a 1938 two car garage. Furthermore, I have most of the tools woodworker's have. I currently have a Delta 50-760 dust collector and a shop vac. After installing the ductwork, maybe six months to a year I'd like to get a cyclone system. I'm currently unemployed so I can't spend a fortune.

I would really appreciate any feedback

Thanks
Angela


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i made my system not long ago with pvc from a DIY store, cost about €50 in pvc to connect tablesaw, planer, miter saw and mortiser to a 2hp collector with homemade blast gates made with scrap.
hard to beat that price, with a galvanised or rust free system i think i could add another 0 to the cost.


----------

